# I want to move to Portugal



## kurves (May 24, 2011)

I am a machine operator in Canada and I'm curious on what are decent paying construction jobs in Portugal or maybe and idea of a good trade to get into there


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

kurves said:


> I am a machine operator in Canada and I'm curious on what are decent paying construction jobs in Portugal or maybe and idea of a good trade to get into there


Carpenters, electricians and plumbers are always in short supply, but decent paying jobs are not the norm here. 
Minimum wages are low, presently country has serious economic issues, with not enough employment for nationals, you would definitely need to be fluent in Portuguese and would need to retrain for necessary trade qualifications certainly for plumbing and electrical work.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

"decent paying construction jobs in Portugal"


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

notlongnow said:


> "decent paying construction jobs in Portugal"


could go one further actually and say 

"decent paying...jobs in Portugal"


People just don't get it, do they?
The Portuguese can't even get jobs here. And they NEED them!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

we are all doomedddddddddd


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

run! run for the hills!!

Actually, no don't. There are no jobs there either


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa 

i cant say come to uk COZ no jobs here either


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

Such a shame me and my husband want to move to Portugal my husband being a qualified plumber but it seems so difficult where every u go now.


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

About to go through this myself. The GF has a job lined up but I don't. Hoping to find something before heading over myself otherwise I will try to find something over there. Hoping my PhD and background makes me stand out form those looking to compete with the locals.

Fingers crossed as the GF job won't support both of us for the whole time. Big move but needed to move her career forward.


----------

